# Check out the Bujin-Kan...



## Cryozombie (Apr 29, 2005)

The new Bujinkan e-zine is online, Created by our very own Mark Bush, and I posted a thread in the proshop for it, here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=386258#post386258

It features contributions from many great names, Such as Ed Martin, Thom Humphreys, Charles Daniel, Ben Cole, and others!

Seems like a great Mag... check it out.


----------



## Mr.Franco (May 20, 2005)

I subscribed and I wish I hadn't-Sorry. Nothing personal, but I could have heard the same thing on chat rooms for free. I hope that there will be some better articles in the future (My opinion). I'm trying to stay optomistic


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (May 22, 2005)

I tend to stay away from a lot of written material these days. From Hatsumi sensei because it serves me better to train first and read later, and from everyone else because it all too often reads like some sort of "Tao of Pooh".


----------



## buyuben (May 23, 2005)

I have to agree with Franco. I subscribed and wished I hadn't. The format is flashy, but difficult to navigate. Too much space is spent on photos, not enough on text. I also do not like the fact that I cannot save any of the articles as they are all in Flash. Unless it changes drastically, I will not reup.

A nice effort, but poorly executed.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 29, 2005)

I subscribed and I find it very relevant! I enjoy reading different articles
and even though you have to sift through alot of material to find a *truth*
this online magazine has great potential if treated right! However, they
need to either allow their customers to save the info or provide it to them
in print! While I love reading on a computer it is not the same as having
print in my hands! Other online sites that also offer relevant material is the
www.shinkentaijutsu.com site which features Shihan's Legare and Pearce!
On their site you can get current video feedback on what Soke is teaching
currently from two Japanese residents! That is really cool! I also enjoy the
www.onimenkai.org site because of the free downloaded videos and newsletter! While some of their video's are not the best several of them are really good! Do not forget www.kutaki.org for a discussion forum with
multiple Japanese residents there you can definately catch a little info that
is worthwhile if your willing to look! Those are just four sites, but there are more out there! While every one has something different to offer I am sure that you can find something good in each one! Do not forget right here, we 
engage in some good internet material right on MartialTalk!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Jul 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if there are going to be any new issues of _Sanmyaku?_


----------



## Tengu6 (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Brian for your comments. We are undergoing some major changes with the layout. It is difficult to find writters for a new magazine as many people in the Bujinkan are understandably skepticle. We do have some great things planned for the future. Unfortunately we have no plans for downloading anything due to copyright and distribution issues, mostly put in place for the articles that Soke will be providing in the near future (confirmed).

The fall issue will be big and feature Women in the Bujinkan. there will also be a review of the Happobiken seminar by Peter King in Ireland.....complete with a video preview of the DVD.......there will also be a review of the Shinobi Winds DVD (www.shinobiwinds.com) and some training weapons reviews.

Slowly this will build to something great, a lot of people are putting a lot into this and I thank them for that.

Markk Bush
www.bujinmag.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey Mark,

Really I think you have something that can be great! I liked
the first issue just as much as the second one! (current) I 
particularly liked the article on training in the snow as I do 
that multiple times every year and it really does address some
much needed ideas on training in deep snow and ice! Keep
working hard on it and I am looking forward to the next issue!
Oh and I understand completely about copyright issues!!!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## stephen (Jan 12, 2007)

Tengu6 said:


> mostly put in place for the articles that Soke will be providing in the near future (confirmed).
> 
> Markk Bush
> www.bujinmag.com




Is there any word on these articles by Soke?


----------



## mpearce (Jan 12, 2007)

1


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Jan 21, 2007)

I have to go with Brian on this.  The issues that are covered in this work are very relevant to us buyu in the Booj.  My hats off to Mark for doing a beautiful job on this e-mag, as all of the contributers of this opus have MANY things to say that are of emence value to modern-day warriors (ive always had a great respect for Markk and his efforts in his conveyance of Budo.)  Everyone that has the abiliy to "see the forest through the trees" would greatly benefit from the "fruit" that the contributors give to us through this work.  Keep it up, Markk!

-Bryan


----------

